
Ask HN: Is it still doable to make money in the App Store? - cronjobma
With people downloading fewer apps, I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s still doable to make $5k+ a month from an app in the store? Has anyone had recent success?
======
WheelsAtLarge
The answer is yes but it's no longer a just post and hope it catches on fire
situation. Like any online business you have to have a marketing plan along
with it. There are just too many apps available and unless you have a way to
let people know how good it is you are not going to get any sales.

Suggestion, if you are the programmer find a marketing partner and you'll do
great.

I hate to use this as an example but look at the kim kardashian app. It make
lots of money yet there's nothing really special other that the marketing
power she brings along to the app. Do you think she programmed it or even that
she had the initial idea? The reality is that some smart programing firm
offered her some cash plus a big chunk of the apps revenue in exchange for the
marketing. Brilliant!

------
hilti
Short answer yes. But as already mentioned doing online marketing / promotion
is needed.

And I personally would suggest the iOS app store first, because people tend to
spend more money there.

Finally think about splitting up your $5k goal across several apps which solve
niche problems. They're easier - in my opionion - to market, maybe just make
$500-$800 monthly but that adds up.

Best of luck for your journey.

~~~
coralreef
Curious to know why you suggest the iOS app store first.

As an iOS indie dev, I'm looking more into Mac and Web first approaches. The
reason being iOS keywords are increasingly difficult to rank for, and you have
more modes of user acquisition outside of app stores.

~~~
paulcole
The end of the sentence clarifies, "because people tend to spend more money
there." I'm assuming he means compared to Android.

As someone who marketed and supported an app for a few years, I've never seen
a cheaper, more demanding, more entitled group than Android app users. One
even claimed that adding a feature to iOS but not Anrdoid was a clear case of
discrimination.

